# Pa-james senior golden in pa shelter!!!



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=14283406

Now here is a dog to love! James is so sweet and caring. He is approximately 9 years of age. He was kept as a breeder prior to coming to the Humane Society. He is enjoying his walks and attention. Very nice dog. James is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered. 
My Contact InfoHumane Society of Westmoreland County 
Greensburg, PA 
724-837-3779 
[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: James PFId#14283406
*MORE PETS
http://www.petfinder.com/shelterSearch/shelterSearch.cgi?shelterid=PA83

JAMES
Humane Society of Westmoreland County
Greensburg, PA*724-837-3779 
[email protected]

**two GR rescues in OH were emld. Not Sure which ones
I'M GOING TO email Golden Treasures
Is there a Golden Rescue in PA?


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Just rcvd. from PA rescue.*

*Karen, We will call this shelter to see if we can help. Thanks for bringing this golden to our attention.*Monica Kulaski
Secretary, DVGRR Board of Directors
and
Intake Coordinator


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*another reply from DVGRR*

another reply from DVGRR

They will need help with transport and may have to reimburse medical costs for james to shelter which they don't do so that means there will need to be donations.

*Here is Monica's email
[email protected]

Karen, just to let you know that I called the shelter today. Janes is still there. This shelter does not deal regularly with breed specific rescues and would charge us for all medical care that they administered to him so far. The person with whom I spoke is not in a position to release James. I will call tomorrow and talk to the president and see what can be done. This shelter is near Pittsburgh, so we would have to work out transport and also see if we can come to some type of arrangement regarding expenses. Normally we do not reimburse shelters.
Monica
[email protected]*


----------



## gottaBgolden (Jan 16, 2008)

Don't know if he still needs help but I found this:

Here is a link to a rescue in southweatern pa called WAGS
http://wagsrescue.homestead.com/


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*GottBgolden*

GottaBgolden

*Can you contact the rescue and the stickler is the humane soc cannot
adopt to a rescue because James was a breeder dog, so he needs to be adopted by someone B]
PLEASE PLEASE HELP HIM.
they say he is so sweet and walks around with a stuffed toy all the time.
He was prob. in a CAGE ALL HIS LIFE!!

HERE IS WHAT KATHY AT SHELTER TOLD MONICA OF DVGRR WHEN SHE CALLED ABOUT JAMES:
Greetings Folks:



The Humane Society will not place this golden in rescue. Their responses are as follows –



We have to adopt him You could adopt him as your personal pet only. He is such a wonderful dog. He walks around with a toy or ball in his mouth at all times. It is his age holding him back from adoption. He spent his life as a breeding dog. Probably caged. He does get lots of walks and attention now. That is no substitute for a home.



We took this dog from the State Dog Officer. We are not permitted to transfer to rescue. If you know anyone wanting a Golden, this is a great guy. Send them our way.



Kathy*


----------



## CarolinaCasey (Jun 1, 2007)

My hometown is near Greensburg, I could definitely help with a transport if someone is interested in this sweet guy! If only I were able to take him home!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Carolina*

Carolina

Thanks for offering transport help.

Can you send him around to everyone you know that might want to adopt James. They say he IS SO SWEET!! HE NEEDS a home, not to be in a shelter!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Edited by Kim


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

I put him on our Facebook profile. We know people in Pittsburgh.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I sent an email off to Monica. I would like to know what the reimbursement costs to the shelter will be.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

That's good let me know when Monica answers, although I don't know if Kathy told her that.
You can call and talk to Kathy at the shelter.

As far as what I understand he needs someone to adopt him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'll wait to see if I hear from Monica. I'm not one to call shelters and get in the middle of these situations. I'll keep you posted.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

KIMM

PLEASE DO keep me posted. I know that Monica would love to have him.
She thanked me for trying to find someone to adopt him.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Well, if anyone on here wants to adopt him, they should do so. He's a fuzzmuffin!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kimm*

Kimm

Here's what it says about James:

More About JamesNow here is a dog to love! James is so sweet and caring. He is approximately 9 years of age. He was kept as a breeder prior to coming to the Humane Society. He is enjoying his walks and attention. Very nice dog. James is up-to-date with routine shots and spayed/neutered.


----------

